# Email Mail Merge as Attachment with Body Text



## marka87uk (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

I have a form in Word 2003 which is mail-merged from an Excel 2003 file with receipient-specific details on.

I wish to email this as an attachment which works fine, but I would like to have body text also. I require a generic message, e.g. "Please see your form attached.".

Is there an easy way to do this? 

Thanks


----------



## Trevor G (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you want VBA to do this from Excel then use something like this



> Sub sendForApproval()
> '*************************************************************
> 'The following code has been created to send an email request
> 'To gain access to the database, References must be set
> ...


----------



## marka87uk (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Trevor, that's great but I need to be able to send the recipient-specific Word form with each email as an attachment.

I wish to have body text sent in the emails also otherwise the email would just be blank apart from the subject and attachment.

Hope you can see what I'm intending to do?


----------



## Trevor G (Jul 22, 2011)

The sample was a guide.

To attach documents you need to use 

.Attachments "Path.doc"

Look at this website

http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm

Take a look at datapig website there is a video that will deal with this for you.

http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

Scroll down the list until you come to Using Excel Macros


----------

